# mosquito ice?



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Does anyone know what the ice at skeeter looks like after the big rain. I was thinking of heading out of the causeway sporting goods parking lot tomorrow. Also are there any bait shops in the area that are open?


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

I willl be heading out tom. to try it. Only baitshop that I know of is 5 points in Hartford quite a ways east of the lake. I will be at the parking lot by Lindas baitshop sometime in the a.m.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i drove by the dam today, lake is covered on south end, but nobody chancing it yet, cant say i blame them. pond at work has at least 3" on it.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

We purchased our bait at Monty's on Thurs. Carryout/Restaurant just west of Mosquito on 88. Ring bell at side of building.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

does anybody have a report for the conditions at skeeter/ was wondering how the weather effected there.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I have not checked it myself. I did stop by tonight when Eyepod Barnes was comming off the ice. He said it was two to three inches thick tonight. He also said the melt off helped the ice out but we have more snow laying as I type. I believe it is going into the teens tonight. I'm not going to tell anyone it's good to go. But i'm not saying stay home either. Would I fish it myself tommorow ya I probably would. But i'm not you so you make your own decision. Just be prepared for the worst. I wouldn't fish the south end yet myself. So there ya have it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I went out on the north end by the causway sporting goods the ice was really clear and around 4" thick. I met tomb out there and we got out pretty far. The ice was like glass so wear your cleats. I only got 1 gill but I didn't stay long because i had other things to do.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

All this snow will not help..Creat an insulation blanket makes ice making a bit slower...Makes it like work dragging through the snow...JIM...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It's pretty windy out there so hopefully it will blow the snow away. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

It the bait shop by 305 closed? Thinking about heading up Tuesday Morning to see if I can get out. I will post results.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

sounds good to me. plan on getting on the ice all day saurday and sunday. theyre saying it might get a lil above freezing on thursday and hope it might do away with some of the snow hopefully. thats the only day i seen for a while that is above freezing which is good. seen a couple days only getting up to the teens here in cleveland. can only imagine what its gonna be like out there. has anybody been able to get a hold of linda as to when she will be opening? or is montys the only place to get minnows and maybe a little bit of tackle?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

According to the website,, Linda's will open back up January 15th.

She might try to open early knowing there is good safe ice in the area.


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

ive been talking to oscar everytime i go out .there pretty much just waiting for the ice to get a little better and they will open. 305 has nothing. montys has a few minnows and i guess pikie bay has a few also


----------

